# New Zealand to fully reopen in August 1, 2022



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

Various articles discussing

*Stuff New Zealand*: Pre-departure tests will be gone by July 31. But why not now?

The Government has signalled New Zealand’s pre-departure test requirement will be gone by the end of July, in time for the border to reopen to tourists and visa holders from all over the world.

Many destinations, including Fiji, the Cook Islands and Australia, have already scrapped the need for travellers to present a negative Covid-19 test to be able to enter the country – making New Zealand one of the few places where it is still required.

Pre-departure tests are still on the cards for Australian tourists heading to New Zealand for the start of the ski season.

“While we are still working through this transition, it’s fair to say we are confident that pre-departure testing will be removed by the time we come to the final phase of our reopening in July (31),” Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern said when announcing the full border reopening date on Wednesday.

But the airline and tourism industries are questioning why it can’t be scrapped sooner.
...

*CNN*: New Zealand to fully reopen in July 31

New Zealand Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern said on Wednesday, May 11, that the country will fully reopen its international borders from 11:59 p.m. on July 31, with cruise ships also welcome back to local ports on the same day.

The end-July opening of the border is two months earlier than the government's previous time frame and will mean visitors who need visas will now be able to come to New Zealand.
...


----------

